# 10 acres with 1 bedroom house $39,900 Oklahoma



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

I ran across this Thursday and thought it might interest some. 
Beautiful Acreage is ready to be your hide-away or the perfect site for your dream home! The existing structure is unfinished but is really close for you to complete it. It is very livable while you are building bigger. Gorgeous creek with waterfall! 
Pics at link, I don't know this person, so do the research. This is actually a rural area and the price seems right. 
http://tulsa.craigslist.org/reb/1649191434.html
Mapquest link: http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Sand+Springs&state=OK&address=[28205-28299]+W+61st+St+S&zipcode=74063&country=US&latitude=36.07652&longitude=-96.308145&geocode=BLOCK


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice little place and creek, though if one of those pics is showing the waterfall, doesn't look too impressive.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

According to MLS the property is in Mannford, not Sand Springs, and in Creek County so the map is wrong.

There is no mention of utilities except city water and there is no septic/sewer set-up. It also is not close to the water otherwise the MLS listing would have talked that up.

So .... $39,000 for 4 walls and a roof and no improvements is a bit steep for that area. I would start offering $20K and negotiate no more than $25,000.

MLS number is 1004026 in case anybody wants to put an offer in. It has been on the market 42 days as of today, which is not unusual for a rural property this time of year.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification. The reason I was watching , was we were in the market, until Thursday afternoon. We sign contracts on 2.5 acres with a 3 bedroom doublewide Tuesday. Totally fenced, outbuilding in back. We were looking for more land, but this deal feel into my lap. 25 grand. Land around here has gone crazy the last 6 months or so. I'm seeing 10 acres unimproved for 40 grand. I have ran across two 5 acre tracts outside of Terrelton, lots side by side, one with all hookups and septic, for 19,900 apiece. If someone is looking for something, I'll be glad to watch out and forward on to you. Not affiliated with any of these realtors, just trying to help out.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Wouldn't be a bad place for someone willing to commute into Tulsa. I liked that area when I worked there a few years ago. Thanks for the listing.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I would be interested since I've been sort of trying to find a job in Tulsa. Any companies you know of looking for machinist or composite technician?


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

P.M. sent TedH71
My first thought was it would make a nice solar bug out cabin.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

chuckie i live in the mannfor/jennings area. i saw a place couple weeks ago at hallet. 2 story house/10 acres/ barn,etc for $29,500 bank owned. i loved it but when ichecked it already had a contract on it and cash. just my luck. nice to know the land in the area is going up. got any ideas why? i know mannford is getting a shopping center, mcdonald's etc.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

I think most are opting for getting out of cities to be honest. I am actually seeing alot of migration from northern states, I'm a car tag watcher. I actually met with some preppers last night and two of the couples were from Cali. PM sent with a prospect for you.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

I want to add, you may want to check with Pawnee Land Corp, ( they're site is down) they're on hwy 48 going from 412 to Bristow. They have a huge amount of different properties and someone told me they finance as well. They mainly deal with the Terelton area.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

The water looks muddy to me. These pictures may have been taken after a big rain. This creek might not run year around, or it might not have much water in it the rest of the time. If I were interested, I'd definitely take a look during the dry season if the water were important to me.

Donsgal


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Chuckie, My boy is looking for farms around This side of Talala, around Skiatook, Collinsville, Claremore. Iffn ya find anything, id sure thank ya for letting me know.

DKM Is that place u looked at up by Hallet got an old farmstead, house and barn, right near 2 hwys, at the crossings of them.?? If so My boy had me come take a look at it. His Wife wasnt interested cause of the drive to her parents.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

*Chuckie, My boy is looking for farms around This side of Talala, around Skiatook, Collinsville, Claremore. Iffn ya find anything, id sure thank ya for letting me know.*
Hasn't been to much on there the past few days, I've been watching. I'll certainly give you a heads up if I run across something.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

FarmboyBill: I forgot to ask, what is the money tops? and also the acreage?Also, needing a house or trailer on it?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think he said they could handle $125.000. Up to 20/30 acres, at least 5 acres farm land regardless of the shape of the rest. Water. All I can think of right now, other than the location peremeters I listed above. Thanks. I dont get in here very often, tho im placeing a couple places on here today in my and Callies neighborhood


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

2 nice farms, each in there own ways. 

#1. 1 918 254-0600. 5 acres. House, 2bed. Sign says house is bigger than it looks from the road. Right on Slick Rd. a county/state maintained 2 lane blacktop with no shoulder. Busy night and morning, but real quiet during the day, a fact I didnt realize till I had retired. driveway around 100ft. has 2 small buildings, Im guessing 12, by 24, and 12 X 12. city water goes past the property. 2 fruit trees, apple, and either peach or pair. The apple tree was L O A D E D with apples year for last. I think that somebody kept them pretty well picked last year, as there was only about what you would nortmally get from a apple tree. Neither has been pruned. The other is either a peach or pear. I couldnt tell from the road last fall. It has a fraidy hole, or u can store canned produce in it. Myself, Id move it closer to the h ouse, as its right in the middle of one of the fields. Fenced all round, neighbors CLOSE N & S, as there on 5s also. further back E. Has a 1/2 acre field on each side of the driveway. about equal looking. Would make for a perfect garden setting. garden one one year, and plant the other one to rye. raise goats on the rye, but not enough to bare it, then reverse gardens next year. In back, theres round 3/4 acres. I didnt go round the place, as people is still liveing there. Sign says priced reduced. Maybe the bank is starting to lean hard on them.

Ne1 918 224 5915. Next is a 30. It has an access road, that to my way of thinkin isnt wide enough. Im not sure I could get a bailer, combine, old style hay rake down it. It has one field, around 10 acres, relitivly flat, slightly slopeing, and rest pasture, and woods, or woods pasture, up side of hill, heavily wooded. Driveway is around 150ft. I think there might be a smaller older single wide trailer on it, maybe not. It is a 100ft cross Slick Road from the above post, so water goes by it also, just on other side of road. These are in Creek Co, Okla, 15 miles from Bristow, 10 from Slick, 6 from Kellyville, which would be in the school district there 30 From Beggs, 25 from Sapulpa, the County Seat, and around 30 from Tulsa. 

Theres also some properties that are way off of Slick road that I dont know anything about, But they will likely be wooded, and/or rocky, but they are secluded. If interested, I can give #numbers for the agents for them

If interested post me in singletree, as that is where I mostly am. Hardly ever come in here. Do not pm me please.


----------

